# ICS is laggy



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

I got a replacement RAZR MAXX for my Galaxy Nexus yesterday and I updated to ICS before doing anything else. Is it just me, or is ICS very laggy? On the stock home screen, on Apex Launcher, on menus, etc. It's just choppy. I enabled Force GPU Rendering but I don't notice a difference. When I try to go into stock recovery to clear cache, it shows the icon of the Android on it's back and a red triangle, which I guess is bad. So if anybody can also help me with that, I'd appreciate it.

But yeah, lag and recovery are what I'd like help with. I haven't rooted yet because I don't have a proper USB data cable yet. I'm getting it today. The phone didn't come with one.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

You can use any usb cable from samsung, htc, etc. I personally have no lag whatsoever on stock 211 or any roms based on it. Grab an old cable and download the latest Droid Razr utility found in the development section at www.droidrzr.com. Flash 211 again with it (following the devs instructions of course) and see if that works. I'd say you have a bad install.

Otherwise, you can ask the rescue squad at the same site. Someone will surely hook you up there. That Site is far more active for the Razr/Razr Maxx ;-)

Good luck!

Edit: 
You want the Droid Razr Utility v1.7

Sent from my DROID Razr Maxx via Tapatalk 2


----------



## xlehmannx (Sep 1, 2011)

Thats not a bad recovery when the red triangle comes up you just hold both volume buttons at the same time

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikevipsr (Jan 20, 2012)

i had the same issues. i noticed i had no ram well i had 70 or so left so i turned it off and held the volume up and down plus the power key when the black and white screen came on i chose restore when the android laying on its back with its hood oped i held power up and down at the same time then i chose wipe cache on the screen that popped up. when done i restarted and now have over 300 mb of ram availble running smoothly


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

as far as the lag goes, try going into settings>developer options> and turn off "window animations" and "transition animations". While you're there you could also check "background process limit" and set it to 4, that should help lagginess as well as battery life.


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

kr8os71 said:


> as far as the lag goes, try going into settings>developer options> and turn off "window animations" and "transition animations". While you're there you could also check "background process limit" and set it to 4, that should help lagginess as well as battery life.


nice tip. thanks for sharing.


----------

